# Firefox 57.0.1 zeigt linke Spalte im Profil nicht mehr an



## Patiekrice (3. Dezember 2017)

Links mit Chrome | Rechts mit Firefox

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2017)

Mach mal den Adblocker aus ... Vermutlich wieder die verkackte Easylist Germany


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Dezember 2017)

Im Chrome ist es sichtbar, trotz Adblocker. Aber ja, das hat im Firefox geholfen.


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe es bei Easylist mal gemeldet, aber die Reagieren eher träge und selten.


----------



## ZAM (13. Dezember 2017)

Geht wieder.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Dezember 2017)

Bestätige ich, wollte es gerade hier rein schreiben


----------

